

IFrauds: a photo essay on the fakest iPods ever - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/12/22/ifrauds-the-fakest-ipods-ever/

======
nirmal
Collapsed version of this slideshow:

<http://jottit.com/m7y9g/>

